# Epiphone Pathfinder EA28-RVT



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have an Epiphone Pathfinder EA28-RVT in the shop right now. I noticed all the pre-amp sockets are mounted with rivets and rubber to isolate them from the chassis vibrations. Where do you get replacements for the rubber mount when they crack and disintegrate?

Thanks


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't know what your rubber mounts look like, but you may find something useful here : http://www.alliance-express.ca/


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I would guess they are using either rubber grommets or o-rings. If you know the rough size they should be a fairly common hardware item.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's another option : http://www.spaenaur.com/pdf/sectionJ/J72.pdf


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll check out some grommets or O rings.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking to verify PS capacitor replacement. There are 2 "firecracker" or "dynamite" caps attached parallel to the bottom of the chassis. They are rated 20/10 & 10/10. For replacements I have found:

1) JJ 40/20/20/20 mult-section can which can be ordered in Canada
2) CE Manufacturing 20/10/10/10 multi-section can which can be only ordered from the States

I am thinking of going with the JJ as I can get it in Canada and its a lot less expensive. The maximum input capacitance for the 5Y3GT rectifier is listed as 32uF in the datasheets unless series resistance is added. After measuring the PT's specs and inputting them into Duncan Monroe's PS Simulator, I found the increased peak current with the 40uF cap negligible. Does this sound like a logical choice?

Also, as the cans are both too tall to mount inside the chassis, I wanted to just lay them down like the previous caps. Whats the best method for attaching them to the chassis. The clamps made for them are to stand them up. I have tie wraps with a loop for bolting it to the chassis. Is this acceptable or is there better methods? I don't like re-inventing the wheel if this type of issue has a common solution.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've seen zip ties used, pretty common to see silicon or glue gun gooping too.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know why I keep forgetting that. If I clean the metal good, use a zip tie and then run a bead of hot glue along the tube it should stay well.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

dcole said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check out some grommets or O rings.


If you think o-rings would work and can specify dimensions, I would be happy to donate a few (I sell them).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As far as your cap values, they sound fine. Can't really go wrong using the stock values. I would be more concerned with the voltage ratings. Modern line voltage is higher than it used to be and seems to keep going up. If the voltage on the stock caps was near their max. ratings before, the voltage rating on the new caps should be increased. Always best if you can measure what they are running at now and adjust the voltage rating accordingly.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

No problem there. The schematic shows 300V measured on the first cap so even taking into account the higher voltage of the modern distribution network, the 500V rating of the JJ caps should suffice.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good. Should you decide you want to try more capacitance at any of those nodes, you could just add single caps in parallel. For example, another 10uf in parallel with the first 20uf would give you 30uf there and you would still be within the max. allowable for the tube rectifier.


----------

